# Changing interior lights



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi guys,
How do I remove the central reading light cluster in order to install some led,s

Ta muchly! :?


----------



## Gav_TT225 (Jan 14, 2011)

Pretty easy and straight forward swap - get something into the edge closest to windscreen and pull unit down and towards yourself, needs a bit of a yank but will simply pop off.

I've done this myself and makes a hell of a difference to the cabin.


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Cheers Gav, sorted!


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have a link to what replacement LED bulbs you used?

Thanks,


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

+1


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Just got them from ebay. Thought it would include boot light and glovebox but was only reading lights and vanity lights. :? 
Have not fitted them yet. Chinese in the oven and bottle of wine in the fridge!


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm about to do the same, saw these on fleabay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8x-for-Audi-T ... SwWxNYuBcd

Before I buy, anyone else already gone down this route? For just over 6 quid, it looks to be worth a punt.

Thanks,

RP


----------



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122309594747

just fitted them


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Hope to do mine this weekend - done the number plate bulbs and the one in the boot.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Stem said:


> Hope to do mine this weekend - done the number plate bulbs and the one in the boot.


Thanks guys for all you comments! 

Was the boot light easy to do? Presume it's just a case of prising the side of the cover off and it pops out?

Cheers

PS - you have the same colour TT as me ! Greyish blue?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I installed some simple 5w5 led replacement bulbs. Got them years ago, forgot from where. I believe some UK based car led bulb website.

But one thing I didn't forget: the amount of light it produced was poor. Reason: there is no reflector so part of the 'bulb' shines to no man's land. The fix: alu foil and some glue. The result:










More then enough light now.


----------

